# Favorite redfish fly



## jmhall87 (Jan 21, 2013)

I saw the thread earlier for favorite fly for black drum any redfish favorites?


----------



## Coconut Groves (Nov 2, 2011)

The ones they eat... 

Favorites...

For fun? Poppers
For shallow water with grass? Seaducer or bendback shrimp pattern
Clearer or deeper water? Spoonfly (weighted for deeper water)


----------



## Xplorin08 (Jan 18, 2011)

Spring flavor for me has been EP Fiber crab flies (attached a pic of them and results:cheers - had 2 very good trips throwing this pattern. Will see how it works as water starts to warm up.


----------



## Xplorin08 (Jan 18, 2011)

Pic's didn't get attached.


----------



## secondwind1018 (May 14, 2013)

i prefer crab and shrimp patterns i have developed over the last few years. redfish usually arent very picky eaters, especially when tailing.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

You don't use a loop knot to attach your flies?


----------



## Laguna Freak (Nov 15, 2006)

secondwind1018 said:


> i prefer crab and shrimp patterns i have developed over the last few years. redfish usually arent very picky eaters, especially when tailing.


I really like the look of that 2nd crab. Got a recipe to share?


----------



## Billy Baroo (Apr 21, 2010)

Laguna Freak said:


> I really like the look of that 2nd crab. Got a recipe to share?


body:fuzzy foam or brown felt.
Legs: Barred Tan Rubber/Silli legs(sportsmans finest sells that leg)
Eyes: Green Sequin or 3d eyes
Hook: typical salt 34007 Temco or Gam hook
Epoxy: 5 min or tuffeleye etc (mixed with glitter)
Claws: EP crab arms (knotted Ultra chenille with burnt tips)

that's my guess...


----------



## jmhall87 (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks guys I love fishing with my fly rod just havn't managed the elusive redfish with it yet.


----------



## secondwind1018 (May 14, 2013)

Billy Baroo said:


> body:fuzzy foam or brown felt.
> Legs: Barred Tan Rubber/Silli legs(sportsmans finest sells that leg)
> Eyes: Green Sequin or 3d eyes
> Hook: typical salt 34007 Temco or Gam hook
> ...


good guess:

brown felt 
heavy bead chain 
sillilegs
ep crab claw
clear cure goo fleck
34007 size 4, 6, or 8


----------



## Billy Baroo (Apr 21, 2010)

secondwind1018 said:


> good guess:
> 
> brown felt
> heavy bead chain
> ...


Those aren't eyes like the bearded clam? Looks like sequin but I guess that's the bead chain...


----------



## secondwind1018 (May 14, 2013)

Billy Baroo said:


> Those aren't eyes like the bearded clam? Looks like sequin but I guess that's the bead chain...


bead chain. the uv bouncing around the clear cure goo with glitter might make it look like a green sequin or something. i tie one or two of those bead chains in to make sure it flips over.


----------



## Billy Baroo (Apr 21, 2010)

secondwind1018 said:


> bead chain. the uv bouncing around the clear cure goo with glitter might make it look like a green sequin or something. i tie one or two of those bead chains in to make sure it flips over.


There is a matchbook with weighted strips at many flyfishing stores... works just as good and you don't have to worry about bulkiness.

http://www.basspro.com/Twistons-Line-Sinkers/product/10225212/


----------



## dsim3240 (Nov 12, 2008)

This is one of my favorites.


----------

